# ATOMIC Sampler / Bomb



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I begged and pleeded like any Noobie would in the newbie samlpler thread, started by TXmatt, to partake in the Noob trade.

TX finally gave in and so he had me buy him some stuff at JR's and today I recieved a box... The box rumbled as I picked it up. And as I slowly opened it, a glow nearly blinded me from within...










it was the light of pure glory (usually that means it's God, but in this case it was cigars) and then EXPLOSION. The picture above is the last picture ever taken of me with a head- it has now been blown off. (so I'll be smokin these through a bloody neck hole....)

My new humidor is now happier than ever, between a few trades with some BOTL's, some purchases of my own... and now this??? I guess it's Coolerdor time. Sheeyit!!

Thank you txmatt for the sampler and the BOMB!!! wow.
-eef


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Couldn't happen to a nicer Noob! I love this place.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Holy horse farts hombre That is unbelievalble.

Your stash now exceeds mine, Im jealous. 

Enjoy.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice job Matt, nice haul Eef. 

Maybe Matt can give you more info on the smokes you have there, but I know at least one has not been made in a couple of years and is essentially unavailable on the market - the Cupido Knuckle. I don't think the FDO perfectos are available anymore either.

I told you to start looking for a cooler....LOL


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Holy Cow! Cigars like mana from heaven! I'm jealous. Wowsers, that is some generosity man.  CS is certainly an awesome place for generosity and cigar brotherhood.

I'm going to have to make a cigar purchase. I keep looking in my humidor and its just too empty. I hope my wife dosn't get too mad when the packages from JR start to roll in. :w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

WTG Matt!! This guy deserves the hit! At this rate you better buy 2 coolers, Eef!! Awesome selection, man.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

WOW.....just....WOW!



:ms NCRM


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

eef you're like a cigar pimp...love the pics man! 

Nice shot Matt.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, WTG Matt, and that is quite a collection you have there eef!!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

congrats man. Looks awesome :al


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

That is just a classic picture. I had to look at it again. Then I looked at your avatar and this may be a strange question but are you sportin elf ears?


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Damn that looks nice. Matt hooked you up right. Just sucks you will have to be smoking through your bloody neck hole vice your mouth. Blood has that metalic taste, but you have no taste bud(no mouth) so all those cegars will go to waste. You should send them my way  I'll take care of them for ya.  Congrats on the Mother of all bombs.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Holy crap...I think I just had a Bjorn Borgasm!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Niiiiiice....WTG TXmatt!!! That is the most destructive bomb I have ever seen


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> That is just a classic picture. I had to look at it again. Then I looked at your avatar and this may be a strange question but are you sportin elf ears?


hahah!!! no! I'm just leaned all funny but now that I look at it it does look like I have an elf ear.

By the way, just so TXmatt doesn't have to live up to this level of bombing all the time, I bought him about $70 worth of cigars in trade, but he decided to hook me up like a tow-truck.

TX I love you man.
-eef


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, I smoked one of the little Prof. Sila's previous to the taking of this picture, so the bomb was actually one cigar bigger! 

And that was a damn tasty treat, a sweet cigar without any added flavors, just good!! 
-eef


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Enjoy, looks like an awesome stash!!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

That is one massive bomb - congrats!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Holy Hannah! That is a WOMD...

Can't help but be a little jealous with that..

Congrats...


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

From the glow I can't help but wonder if that thing had a nuke warhead on it....enjoy!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Wow, how did I miss this thread? Eef, you deserved it and more. Actually I was looking at the pics wondering why I hadn't sent more. Why didn't I send 2 short stories and 2 Chateau Cuban Belis for instance?

Like eef said he had been bugging in the Newbie Sampler thread for me to hook him up. Based upon his contributions here, such as his daily cartoon thread I also wanted to bomb him HARD! If any new guy wants to know how to get bombed, check out the way this guy conducts himself and contributes, then do the same. 

The idea of a newbie sampler is to give same value but variety to noobs for picking up a box for a FOG. I decided to do a combo trade/bomb and sent him at least 2x value of what he bought. :bx :gn :SM 

After dishing out such a lashing I am not going to be able to do any massive newbie samplers for awhile, but I might throw together a couple of small ones, I know I want one of those Z-Plus lighter inserts; a double value sampler/bomb would be easier to do on one of those.

I did throw together a list of what was in the package, pasted next post. Like Seangar noted, you can't get several of 'em anymore (Luna Azul, Encanto, Prof Sila PC, Cupido Knuckles, FdO Shapes Perfecto Petit)

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Bag 1
•Padron 3000 Natural and Maduro (1 ea)
•Indian Tabac Grand Cameroon Robusto Grande (2)
•Sancho Panza Double-Madurdo Don Quixote (2)

Bag 2
•Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story
•CAO Criollo Pampa (2)
•Cupido Knuckle (2)
•Professor Sila Petit Corona (Con) (2)

Bag 3
•Prefessor Sila Robusto (Con) (3)
•Cuba Aliados Robusto

Bag 4
•Flor De Oliva Shapes Perfecto Petit (2)
•Outdoorsman’s Reserve Torpedo (mixed filler) (2) 
•Bolivar Privee Cabinet C (2)

Bag 5
•La Flor Del Caney Bouquet (2)
•Mantequilla X Maduro (2)
•Lusitania Robusto Maduro (2)

Bag 6 (aged and blooming)
•Encanto (Churchill?) (2)
•Private Stock (Churchill?)
•Luna Azul Corona (2)
•Don Melo Corona

Bag 7
•Don Carlos Presidente
•Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown
•Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown No. 60
•Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown Pyramid No. 9
•Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro

Bag 8
•Maria Mancini Grandees
•I know what the unbanded one is; you guess (its Honduran)
•Padron Fuma (2)
•Puck by Indian Tabac No. 1 (2)

Bag 9
•Mayorga High Octane Parejo Trios Maduro
•Bahia B1 (mixed filler)
•Indian Tabac Horsepower 250, 350, 450
•Don Kiki Green Churchill

Bag 10
•Mayorga Gordito Maduro (2)
•Flor de Oliva Grand Cameroon Belicoso (2)
•Mantequilla Tapa Negra No. 52 (2)

Bag 11
•Geniune by Puros Indios Toro
•Roly by Puros Indios Toro (mixed filler)
•Don Diego Toro (very mild for a friend/chick)
•DiMeola Toro
•Punch Gran Puro Rancho
•La Finca Fuma (mixed filler)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Matt that was sheer beauty........ And I tell ya it couldn't have happened to a nicer feller. Hand Salute to you Matt. Congrats to Mr. eef a very generous young man.. What goes around comes around my friend.. And this time in a very good way..


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Txmatt, way to go, Man, that is 11 bags of pure heaven, If my wife had them type of bags on her, watch out, old man coming through. Eef enjoy and I think you better get that closetador ready


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

wow, congrats eef!! WTG TX... that's just awesome!! Bombs-a-plenty around here lately!!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

La madre santa de dios!

Dude... you're gonna need some NBC gear to clean up after THAT bomb!

Strong work, Matt! Wired that blaster up like a pro!

Scott"felttheshockwaveouthere!"M


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy Crap.

Eef, my PIF all the sudden looks really lame. I have to go through that list and make sure I'm not doubling anything up.

Anyways, it will go out tomorrow.

Nice job Matt. Way to blow him up.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice Eef........good job Matt, nice bomb


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't worry about it too much FUnky. I give allot of cigars away so multiples are great. I have been trying to convert my brother and a few other friends to the leaf, plus BOTL trades and stuff.
-eef


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

someone suggested bumpin some old bomb threads......


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

shaggy said:


> someone suggested bumpin some old bomb threads......


That's one badass bomb. 
It's nice to see how it's supposed to be done.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Eef was a fun target, and I got my great Avatar thanks to him.. This was actually the very beginning of the NST here at CS.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I shall never forget the day that thing dropped on me.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

are any of those still in the humi?


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I think there is some left in there, but I smoked most of them, as did friends I was nice to.


----------

